# 101 Tips How to get him back



## Separated79 (May 28, 2011)

I came to find this while i was looking for on how to win your ex.
so i thought i would like to post it here. hope it helps: by the way, it really is effective that" No contact "at all same as when you do to it to dicipline a child putting them on a time out and not talking to them by not tolerating their tantrums same as the husband who left and wanting to be chase...



101 Tips - Get Back To Him

1. Do NOT call him.
2. Do NOT text him.
3. Do Not e-mail him.
4. Do Not visit his Facebook or MySpace.
5. REMEMBER YOU HOLD THE POWER TO WIN HIM BACK!
6. Don't ask his family about him.
7. Don't ask his friends about him.
8. Don't 'accidentally' show up where he is going to be.
9. Cut Off All Contact - (trust me, this really is how to get him back)
10. REMEMBER YOU HOLD THE POWER TO GET YOUR EX BOYFRIEND BACK!
11. Don't Act Jealous.
12. Don't Be Insecure.
13. Don't Engage in any arguments.
14. Don't Be Desperate.
15. REMEMBER YOU HOLD THE POWER TO WIN LOVE BACK!
16. Be Confident
17. Be Self Sufficient
18. Go on with Your Life
19. Get a new hobby.
20. REMEMBER YOU CAN LEARN HOW TO GET HIM BACK!
21. Spend this time on yourself.
22. Figure out why he was attracted to you in the beginning and find that person again.
23. Act like you did when he first met you.
24. Think about if you made him feel special and adored
25. REMEMBER YOU HAVE THE POWER TO SAVE YOUR RELATIONSHIP
26. Did you let him be the leader and take care of you.
27. Reflect on what made you fall in love with him
28. Decide if your life is better with him or without him.
29. Understand Male psychology and what they REALLY want - this one will surprise you!
30. REMEMBER YOU HOLD THE KEY TO HIS HEART - You can learn how to get him back.
31. Learn how to 'let go'
32. Don't smother him
33. Understand the true meaning of forgiveness
34. Don't feel sorry for yourself
35. REMEMBER YOU HOLD THE POWER TO LEARN HOW TO GET HIM BACK!
36. Reconnect with family and friends
37. Exercise or join a gym
38. Find a new hobby
39. Get your hair or nails done - visit a spa
40. REMEMBER YOU HAVE THE POWER TO SAVE YOUR RELATIONSHIP!
41. Don't say things you will regret
42. Don't sulk
43. Don't try to do anything sneaky - like drive by his house
44. Be, feel and act attractive
45. REMEMBER YOU CAN DO THIS!
46. Have a girls night out
47. Take a vacation
48. Work on improving yourself
49. Give him something to miss
50. YOU HOLD THE FORMULA ON HOW TO GET HIM BACK
51. Don't show neediness
52. Don't show desperation
53. Be what he wants - but can't have
54. If you must have contact because of children - keep conversation light
55. YOU OWN THE POWER TO BRING HIM BACK TO YOU
56. Don't let them know how much you care or how much you hurt (not right now)
57. Prepare your mind for the challenge ahead in learning how to get him back.
58. Build your self esteem
59. Get rid of any bad habits that caused problems in your relationship
60. YOU CAN GET HIM BACK!
61. Don't cause fights
62. Spend time reading relationship books - The Magic of Making Up
63. Have respect for yourself
64. Throw your focus into something positive
65. YOU ARE HALF WAY TO BEING IN HIS ARMS AGAIN!
66. Don't ever give in to being 'friends with benefits'
67. Don't try to make him feel guilty
68. Don't feel guilty yourself
69. Be able to accept an apology and truly forgive
70. Don't change who you are - but maybe 'how you react to situations'
71. Don't try to spy on him - this is not how to get him back
72. Understand what your weaknesses are
73. Understand his weaknesses
74. Learn how to be happy with yourself
75. Learn how to communicate effectively without anger
76. Be able to admit your mistakes
77. Know what 'fighting fair' means
78. Be friendly and nice if you run into him somewhere - don't go overboard
79. Avoid arguments at this stage
80. Don't fear loss - let him be the one in fear of losing you
81. Don't fear loneliness - embrace it to discover who you are
82. Know that YOU make your life what it is
83. Be able to admit your mistakes
84. Don't point blame - it took both of you to do this
85. Don't let the fact of him being with another woman upset you
86. Know the break up has nothing to do with the other woman
87. Know he is not looking for a younger, prettier girl
88. You HAVE what he wants - he just doesn't know it yet.
89. No matter what he says - he misses you - if you have had any kind of long relationship
90. YOU ARE THE ONE HE WILL START THINKING ABOUT
91. Human nature doesn't change
92. People want to know - He will want to know why you stopped contact
93. He will start to wonder if YOU have found someone new
94. Curiosity will get the best of him
95. Give it time and he will call
96. Be Open to unconventional methods on how to get him back
97. We are going to start at the beginning again - these last four steps are CRUCIAL!
98. Do NOT call
99. Do NOT text or e-mail
100. Do NOT ask his family or friends about him
101. Cut off ALL contact immediately - this is the FIRST step on how to get him back.

Read more: 101 Tips on How to Get Him Back
Under Creative Commons License: Attribution No Derivatives


----------



## TemperToo (Apr 23, 2011)

Ok, done. Beginning to think I DON'T want him back afterall.....


----------



## caughtdreaming (May 30, 2011)

Separated79 said:


> 101. Cut off ALL contact immediately - this is the FIRST step on how to get him back


Darn. I'm f***ed.


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

Plastic cuffs and a taser. Rape van.


----------



## CLucas976 (Jun 27, 2010)

Runs like Dog said:


> Plastic cuffs and a taser. Rape van.


don't forget to fill the van with candy, it adds more class.


----------



## Sparkles422 (Jun 3, 2011)

101 things to get him back. Yikes that's way too many. How about that you're mature enough to say I still love you but continue to plan your life alone.

I didn't beg, I didn't text and I didn't call. But I didn't pretend. I wanted a relationship that was open and honest. However, he can't or won't deal with any other feelings other than happiness. Shuts many doors. Didn't know that that was lurking beneath the surface when the dust settled.

Let him do the 101 things to win me back. Good luck! I wonder how he is going to manage the trust issue?


----------



## Separated79 (May 28, 2011)

I figure the only way for us to move on is to forget and forgive it's such a huge challenge on ourself because there's to many thoughts/emotion that lingers on our head and heart.


----------



## unbelievable (Aug 20, 2010)

I don't stick my hand in the same fire twice.


----------



## Homemaker_Numero_Uno (Jan 18, 2011)

I did all that and now I'm not sure I want him back either.
No friend of mine.


----------



## StartingAgain (Jun 29, 2011)

All I want to add, is there are a lot of really good things on here that could easily also be titled 'move on'. 

Rather than worry about trying to get him/her back, worry about yourself, focus on taking care of yourself. If things were meant to be 'back together' it has to happen naturally not be forced.


----------

